#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Franse techneuten met een zee aan tijd

## Controller

Een filmpje van een 01V96
YouTube - 01V96 Dancing Faders

En een van dezelfde mensen die een GMA light gebruiken om drums te besturen via MIDI
YouTube - Playing Drums with Grand MA Light

----------


## Stage-Q

hehe die van de 01v is wel geinig

----------


## Back on Track

deze is er ook zo een

YouTube - Fader Automation Groove

----------


## djspeakertje

Best leuk en aardig allemaal, maar ik heb de ultieme tijdsverdrijver voor (studio)technici gevonden :Big Grin:  : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuDw7...eature=related

Daan

----------


## Gast1401081

deze dan?

----------


## djspeakertje

> deze dan?



 
LOL!

Dé ultieme soundcheck, en nog snel ook!(voor die eeuwige managers :Big Grin: )

Daan

----------


## Stage-Q

> Best leuk en aardig allemaal, maar ik heb de ultieme tijdsverdrijver voor (studio)technici gevonden : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuDw7...eature=related
> 
> Daan



Hier werkt ie niet, zegt dat de url een ongeldige video-id heeft.

----------


## MusicXtra

En vervolgens hier een topic openen dat je faders het na slechts 10 keer gebruiken niet meer doen. :Big Grin:

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

nieuw spel op grandMA 

snake

YouTube - Playing Snake on MA Lighting GrandMA

----------


## T_Sound

Dan heb ik er hier nog een voor als de bandleden zelf te lui zijn om te spelen. :Big Grin: 

YouTube - the Trons - self playing robot band

Voor het programmeerwerk moet je dus NIET lui zijn! haha

Gr,
T_Sound

----------


## djspeakertje

> Hier werkt ie niet, zegt dat de url een ongeldige video-id heeft.



 
Nog een keer dan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuDw7***-us

(de link zei bij mij hetzelfde, maar deze doet het hier wel)


Daan

----------


## RenéE

Dan weet ik er nog wel eentje in het hoekje 'automatisering':

YouTube - Robocross @ Gogbot 2009 (Stickboy @ GOGBOT 2009, Enschede)

----------


## showband

Je weet het voordeel van een drumcomputer tegenover een drummer?

"You have to punch in the information only once at a drumcomputer"

Een robot-roadie zou trouwens wel erg welkom zijn. Zeker een trappenlopende soort.  :Smile:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Dan heb ik er hier nog een voor als de bandleden zelf te lui zijn om te spelen.
> 
> YouTube - the Trons - self playing robot band
> 
> Voor het programmeerwerk moet je dus NIET lui zijn! haha
> 
> Gr,
> T_Sound



Zeker nog nooit naar RoboDock geweest?  :Cool: 
(Rene was me al voor met Robocross, die daar ook stond. Maar er stonden nog wat mechanische muziekacts.)

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Nog een keer dan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuDw7***-us
> 
> (de link zei bij mij hetzelfde, maar deze doet het hier wel)
> 
> 
> Daan



en nee die van jou doet het ook niet altijd :Wink:

----------


## djspeakertje

> en nee die van jou doet het ook niet altijd



 
Ik geef het op...

als je hem toch wilt bekijken, zoek ff op _vegas mode_ op youtube (het filmpje waar je een boel lampjes ziet op iets wat op een mengtafel lijkt, creativevibrations heeft hem erop gezet.)


Daan

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Ik geef het op...
> 
> als je hem toch wilt bekijken, zoek ff op _vegas mode_ op youtube (het filmpje waar je een boel lampjes ziet op iets wat op een mengtafel lijkt, creativevibrations heeft hem erop gezet.)
> 
> 
> Daan



dan wil ik het nog 1x proberen dan :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

[edit]

whahaha.... ik weet al precies wat er aan de hand is.
Op dit forum is er een scheldpolicy ingesteld. Je kunt du bijvoorbeeld geen afkoritngen gebruiken als G V D... maar dan aan elkaar natuurlijk

De link zelf bestaat uit willekeurige letters en cijfers, en dan toevallig g v d als combinatie...
Bij het posten word dan g v d veranderd in ***

[EDIT2]
toch filmpje zien!?..... klik hierhttp://www.linkje.tk

----------


## T_Sound

> Zeker nog nooit naar RoboDock geweest? 
> (Rene was me al voor met Robocross, die daar ook stond. Maar er stonden nog wat mechanische muziekacts.)



Nope nog nooit geweest, lijkt me wel erg leuk om te zien. :Smile: 
Maar waaruit comcludeer je dat?

Maar ik vond The Tron band toch ook wel leuk om zo te zien. Dit komt niet iedereen elke dag tegen. :Wink: 

T_Sound

----------


## jurjen_barel

Rozzo Bianca is een mooi voorbeeld. Beetje zelfde idee als Robocross, maar dan een complete band.

Daarnaast hebben La Machine en Large Hot Pipe Organ (explosie-orgel) [zie eerste halve minuut van dit filmpje] hele eigen composities gemaakt voor muziekinstrumenten (met normale bespelers) samen met complete installaties.

Even een kleine greep van de muziekacts uit RoboDock 2007 (heel jammer dat o.a. de gemeente het festival ineens niet meer wilde hebben en een aantal subsidiënten moeilijk gingen doen).

----------


## DMiXed

deze is ook leeeeuuk :Big Grin: 
YouTube - The grandMA Phenomenon

----------


## rolanddeg

> Ik geef het op...
> 
> als je hem toch wilt bekijken, zoek ff op _vegas mode_ op youtube (het filmpje waar je een boel lampjes ziet op iets wat op een mengtafel lijkt, creativevibrations heeft hem erop gezet.)
> 
> 
> Daan



Haha, dat is een standaard ingeprogrammeerd test-dingetje van Digidesign in de D-Command en D-Control tafels... Te bereiken onder
utility --> test --> fader test --> Vegas Mode, uit m'n hoofd gezegd. Met het jogwieltje is de snelheid aan te passen... Verveling in de studio  :Big Grin:

----------

